# variador abb sami-gs (falla)



## kristianus (Sep 8, 2009)

Estimados, mi problema es el siguiente: Tengo un variador de frecuencia mod: sami gs acs500 2,2 to 75kw. 
Con figuro todos los parametros (frecuencias maximas, minimas, tiempos de aceleracion, desaceleracion, tipo de rampa, tipo de parada y detensión). Y cuando le doy arranque en el display comienza a variar la frecuencia, pero no llega al maximo, sino que comienza a aumentar y a disminuir y nisiquiera llega al maximo.

Si alguien sabe en que etapa tengo problemas o tengo algun problema de seteo.
Les dejo el link del manual, saludos. 

http://www.advantagecontrol.co.uk/LibraryACS500usermanual.pdf


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 8, 2009)

es nuevo el variador o ya tiene recorrido? eso puede determinar si tu falla es en la configuracion o si existe la posibilidad de falla en el hardware


----------



## kristianus (Sep 8, 2009)

tiene muchas horitas de uso ya...


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 8, 2009)

pues si dices que todos los parametros estan bien configurados y tomando en cuenta que ya es un veterano, podria ser problemas en el circuito de potencia. en mi trabajo reparamos variadores (marca yaskawa) y por lo general cuando tienen ese tipo de problemas con la tarjeta de potencia. lo unico que no se como trabaja la distribucion del hardware los abb, pero si seria bueno darle una revisadita a esa parte que te digo


----------



## kristianus (Sep 8, 2009)

en eso me estoy interiorizando, gracias por la ayuda.


----------

